
Pyjion – A JIT for Python based upon CoreCLR - Lofkin
https://github.com/Microsoft/Pyjion
======
sametmax
One of the most promissing projects :

    
    
      * it keeps CPython as is.
      * hence retains compat with extensions.
      * but still has the potential to improve performance like pypy.
      * and yet can be shipped just as an additional compiled lib inside the Python dist.
    

If it ever works, it will be wonderful.

~~~
mozumder
It would also be nice if it worked outside of Windows.

~~~
smortaz
if the speedups pan out, that is the plan! the work on performance has not
been started yet however.

~~~
Lofkin
Awesome!

A while back there was some talk of native excel-python integration. Any
chance that is in the pipes, or is MS sticking to R in that sense?

~~~
brettcannon
You can vote for that feature at
[https://excel.uservoice.com/forums/304921-excel-for-
windows-...](https://excel.uservoice.com/forums/304921-excel-for-windows-
desktop-application/suggestions/10549005-python-as-an-excel-scripting-
language)

------
andor
Here's their list of passing and failing CPython tests:

[https://github.com/Microsoft/Pyjion/blob/master/Tests/python...](https://github.com/Microsoft/Pyjion/blob/master/Tests/python_tests.txt)

~~~
brettcannon
One thing to note about the list of failing tests is the vast majority of them
are due to a single bug (or two):
[https://github.com/Microsoft/Pyjion/issues/103](https://github.com/Microsoft/Pyjion/issues/103)
. And we currently only have 11 open bugs so the test failures make it look
worse than it is.

------
brettcannon
Thanks to all of the great questions we got, we have now written an FAQ for
the project:
[https://github.com/Microsoft/Pyjion#faq](https://github.com/Microsoft/Pyjion#faq)

------
the_gigi
How does Pygion compare with IronPython?

~~~
ericfrederich
From reading the description, and from what little I know about IronPython...

IronPython is a re-implementation of Python in C# which allows it to play nice
with .NET. This is similar to Jython which is a re-implementation of Python in
Java that plays nice with the JVM.

This project on the other had is not a re-implementation at all, but aims to
augment the existing CPython implementation with JIT APIs and is using CoreCLR
for the JIT.

~~~
brettcannon
What ericfrederich said is all accurate. We are also considering playing with
ChakraCore as a JIT back-end as well once we are sure that our abstract
interpreter code that drives the JIT emission code is compatible with Python
semantics.

~~~
tadlan
Woah!!! Cool

------
ericfrederich
Is there a PEP for this, or is it too early, more of a proof of concept?

~~~
brettcannon
It's too early. We want to prove to ourselves that we can get the performance
we want before proposing the changes we think we want to CPython's C API.

